# I just fucked my 3rd mixed (black) girl



## Amnesia (Feb 25, 2022)

None of them were full black but black mixed with at least 1/4 white or half white

1st one was 18
2nd was 20
and this most recent 3rd one was 25 years old and even has a child

But without a doubt these women have been tighter than the rest of the women I've banged, with this girl who has a kid even being tighter than some virgins I've banged


>conclusion is that bodycount / virginity has no real correlation to how tight a vagina is ( i base this on my almost 200 lay count not just from these mixed girls)
>black girls have tighter pussies, *can anyone else confirm this?*


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 25, 2022)

nuts


----------



## realrob (Feb 25, 2022)

El Jefe can confirm, Someone pull up His infographics


----------



## 5ft1 (Feb 25, 2022)

Do virgins actually bleed during sex?


----------



## Xangsane (Feb 25, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> None of them were full black but black mixed with at least 1/4 white or half white
> 
> 1st one was 18
> 2nd was 20
> ...


There's a study confirming that black girls are tighter than any other ethnicity of woman


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 25, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> Do virgins actually bleed during sex?


ones that still have hymens definitely do


----------



## traveler (Feb 25, 2022)

did she look like this


----------



## gamma (Feb 25, 2022)

Tight black pussy can be stretched only by BWC


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 25, 2022)

traveler said:


> did she look like this


actually yea very similar, exact same hair. They definitely tend to have a slightly more masculine body odor though, but not enough to like turn me off


she literally wanted me to call her a nigger slave bitch and choke her and stuff and play up the white/black slave dynamic. She had the biggest orgasm when I was calling her dumb nigger over and over while spanking her


----------



## lutte (Feb 25, 2022)

No proof cool

Amnesia has never posted proof that he had sex @LooksOverAll


----------



## gamma (Feb 25, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> There's a study confirming that black girls are tighter than any other ethnicity of woman


@MarkCorrigan theory


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Feb 25, 2022)

White chad has to settle for single mom sheboons in 2022, brutal


----------



## gamma (Feb 25, 2022)

White women have loose pussy because they fuck DOGS (8+ inches on average, can reach even 9)


----------



## HOLYFUARK (Feb 25, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> and this most recent 3rd one was 25 years old and even *has a child*


That kid will be a future poster here, imagine when he sees your face and stories on this forum and suddenly has a flashback of this guy with funny looking shoes in his house


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Feb 25, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> White chad has to settle for single mom sheboons in 2022, brutal


hes more like a gigachad honestly


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Feb 25, 2022)

Oh wow 200 body count.

What was it when you were 19?


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (Feb 25, 2022)

Yes I can confirm this. Have fucked 3 black girls and their pussies felt amazing


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Feb 25, 2022)

gamma said:


> @MarkCorrigan theory


It's true black girls are the tightest they have smaller pelvises because black babies have smaller heads









Racial Differences in Pelvic Anatomy by Magnetic Resonance Imaging


To use static and dynamic magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) to compare dimensions of the bony pelvis and soft tissue structures in a sample of African-American and white women.This study used data from 234 participants in the Childbirth and Pelvic Symptoms ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov













Comparison of vaginal shapes in Afro-American, caucasian and hispanic women as seen with vinyl polysiloxane casting - PubMed


Full vinyl polysiloxane casts of the vagina were obtained from 23 Afro-American, 39 Caucasian and 15 Hispanic women in lying, sitting and standing positions. A new shape, the pumpkin seed, was found in 40% of Afro-American women, but not in Caucasians or Hispanics. Analyses of cast and introital...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## gamma (Feb 25, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> It's true black girls are the tightest they have smaller pelvises because black babies have smaller heads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm I believe that asians are the tightest


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Feb 25, 2022)

they arent tightest, only your cock is too small for white women


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Feb 25, 2022)

gamma said:


> Hmm I believe that asians are the tightest


asians have shorter vaginas, black have the tightest (narrowest)

in terms of length white>black>asian

in terms of diameter white >asian >black


----------



## gamma (Feb 25, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> asians have shorter vaginas, black have the tightest (narrowest)
> 
> in terms of length white>black>asian
> 
> in terms of diameter white >asian >black


Mirin pussy expert


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Feb 25, 2022)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> they arent tightest, only your cock is too small for white women


rude let him brag and have his peace


----------



## stevielake (Feb 25, 2022)

Thread was going well until I seen one of the biggest aspies on this site spew his typical aspie bullshit. 

I fucking hate @MarkCorrigan


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 25, 2022)

stevielake said:


> Thread was going well until I seen one of the biggest aspies on this site spew his typical aspie bullshit.
> 
> I fucking hate @MarkCorrigan


I have taken him serious ever since he assaulted me at a pizza shop









(STORY) PICS: So I just got assaulted trying to take an aspie pic of a couple for you guys


PICS at bottom So I decided to binge out tonight on food I had just went to the grocery store picked up some junk food and went to pick up my gluten free pizzas before returning home to enjoy my dopamine hits off sugar. I am sitting in the lobby and a couple comes in and immediately notice...




looksmax.org









MarkCorrigan said:


> asians have shorter vaginas, black have the tightest (narrowest)
> 
> in terms of length white>black>asian
> 
> in terms of diameter white >asian >black



Where do Hispanics place in the diameter ranking?


----------



## realrob (Feb 25, 2022)

@el je


Amnesia said:


> actually yea very similar, exact same hair. They definitely tend to have a slightly more masculine body odor though, but not enough to like turn me off
> 
> 
> she literally wanted me to call her a nigger slave bitch and choke her and stuff and play up the white/black slave dynamic. She had the biggest orgasm when I was calling her dumb nigger over and over while spanking her


WTF @FangedNoumena thoughts on this? What are chiraq women Like


----------



## jahsuuu (Feb 25, 2022)

How do you fuck so many girls? Do you go out with them a couple times before or just tell them to come to your place on the first date?


----------



## PYT (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Feb 25, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> asians have shorter vaginas, black have the tightest (narrowest)
> 
> in terms of length white>black>asian
> 
> in terms of diameter white >asian >black


Yes, white women have loose pussies and the highest bodycounts too.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> How do you fuck so many girls? Do you go out with them a couple times before or just tell them to come to your place on the first date?


because hes really good looking lol


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 25, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> How do you fuck so many girls? Do you go out with them a couple times before or just tell them to come to your place on the first date?


Pure numbers game, I always make the first date/meetup at my apartment and the ones that want to go out on a date first I just ghost. Tinder/bumble + I work at a night club a few nights a week. I fuck like 95% of the girls who come over to my apt the first meet

I make a few exceptions if the girl is really hot and will meet in a public place first but always an hour or so into the date suggest we go back to my apartment

ALWAYS BE CLOSING




DoctorLooksmax said:


> because hes really good looking lol



Yeah that helps tremendously


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Feb 25, 2022)

gamma said:


> Tight black pussy can be stretched only by BWC


@RealLooksmaxxer


----------



## anactualdude (Feb 25, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> None of them were full black but black mixed with at least 1/4 white or half white
> 
> 1st one was 18
> 2nd was 20
> ...


Mixed girls are the best looking women on the planet


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Feb 25, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I have taken him serious ever since he assaulted me at a pizza shop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have the largest diameter, larger than white girls


----------



## jahsuuu (Feb 25, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Pure numbers game, I always make the first date/meetup at my apartment and the ones that want to go out on a date first I just ghost. Tinder/bumble + I work at a night club a few nights a week. I fuck like 95% of the girls who come over to my apt the first meet
> 
> I make a few exceptions if the girl is really hot and will meet in a public place first but always an hour or so into the date suggest we go back to my apartment
> 
> ...


Mirin' the life of a chad. If a normie tried telling a girl to come to his apartment first date she'd probably laugh


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Feb 25, 2022)

lutte said:


> No proof cool
> 
> Amnesia has never posted proof that he had sex @LooksOverAll


yeah bro. It’s well known that it’s a government run demoralisation account


----------



## xefo (Feb 25, 2022)

How was the blowjob?


----------



## Kroker (Feb 25, 2022)

Considering your height 5'9" ft how big is your dick? I assume its <20 CM


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Feb 25, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> None of them were full black but black mixed with at least 1/4 white or half white
> 
> 1st one was 18
> 2nd was 20
> ...


Yeah black girls do have tighter pussies on avg. the loosest pussy I fucked was curry but hers wasn’t lose just normal. The gook girls pussy was super tight though JFL


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Feb 25, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> It's true black girls are the tightest they have smaller pelvises because black babies have smaller heads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s due to Bergman rule not to do with babies skulls JFL @ your nonsense. Tropical adapted populations have narrower skeletal dimensions and this will have narrower hips anckles and clavicles. Narrower hips mean tighter pussies, BBC in tight black pussy must be godly


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Feb 25, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Pure numbers game, I always make the first date/meetup at my apartment and the ones that want to go out on a date first I just ghost. Tinder/bumble + I work at a night club a few nights a week. I fuck like 95% of the girls who come over to my apt the first meet
> 
> I make a few exceptions if the girl is really hot and will meet in a public place first but always an hour or so into the date suggest we go back to my apartment
> 
> ...


what's ur schedule like


----------



## jfcage (Feb 25, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> actually yea very similar, exact same hair. They definitely tend to have a slightly more masculine body odor though, but not enough to like turn me off
> 
> 
> she literally wanted me to call her a nigger slave bitch and choke her and stuff and play up the white/black slave dynamic. She had the biggest orgasm when I was calling her dumb nigger over and over while spanking her


Tales from the Autism Center of California


----------



## Chad1212 (Feb 25, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> ( i base this on my almost 200 lay count


Reported for bragging


----------



## nastynas (Feb 25, 2022)

can confirm black girls have tighter pussies. also the fattest asses, and a rougher skin texture and different odor from other races of women.


----------



## Deleted member 17375 (Feb 25, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> and this most recent 3rd one was 25 years old and even has a child
> 
> But without a doubt these women have been tighter than the rest of the women I've banged, with this girl who has a kid even being tighter than some virgins I've banged


If a black single mother had a tighter pussy than the "virgins" then clearly they weren't virgins.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Feb 25, 2022)

xefo said:


> How was the blowjob?


asking the real questions


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Feb 25, 2022)

realrob said:


> @el je
> 
> WTF @FangedNoumena thoughts on this? What are chiraq women Like


I’ve fucked around 7 black girls from the Raq 

How they are in bed is exactly how they are in life

- Aggressive

- Lazy

- Demanding 

- Never wear protection

- And just want to be “fuqqqed” 

- don’t suck dick

They will always want money or to be spoiled or something too

Many have herpes

All my homies who got herpes got it from a black bitch. This one girl we knew infected like 600 guys

Now Amnesia is talking about “mixed” meaning the bitch basically looks more white than black and even a lot of them look mexican. Those girls all just want to be white so they act white


----------



## nietzsche (Feb 25, 2022)

maybe this is the secret to bbc. eons of tighter pussy has JELQUED them to BBC status


----------



## xefo (Feb 25, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> asking the real questions


they have maxillas and palates for bjs tbh


----------



## Cali Yuga (Feb 25, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> None of them were full black but black mixed with at least 1/4 white or half white
> 
> 1st one was 18
> 2nd was 20
> ...


you didnt know the roastie shit was a meme

tightness is just due to frame/bone/tissue structure plus muscle size/strength

black women pbly tighter on average due to higher T => bigger/stronger pelvic muscles

asian women tighter due to smaller frame/bone structure etc.

fucking black women because theyre tighter? might as well just fuck a dudes hairy ass because its tight bro


----------



## eyebagcel (Feb 25, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> actually yea very similar, exact same hair. They definitely tend to have a slightly more masculine body odor though, but not enough to like turn me off
> 
> 
> she literally wanted me to call her a nigger slave bitch and choke her and stuff and play up the white/black slave dynamic. She had the biggest orgasm when I was calling her dumb nigger over and over while spanking her


damn i wonder how many non-white women are into stuff like this and just keep it a secret 

do u have any other experiences like this


----------



## Beetlejuice (Feb 25, 2022)

Mirin


----------



## Hueless (Feb 25, 2022)

No its about black girls


----------



## TITUS (Feb 25, 2022)

This information is more valuable than all the studies the scientists could reproduce about this particular issue, once again.
But im missing the booty pics.


----------



## Manu le coq (Feb 25, 2022)

I’M 19 black and fucked 3 girls, 1 was white and the other black and the other mixed. The white one had the looseer pussy


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 25, 2022)

.


PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Yeah black girls do have tighter pussies on avg. the loosest pussy I fucked was curry but hers wasn’t lose just normal. The gook girls pussy was super tight though JFL


I wish I matched with more asians, they just don't seem to overtly show interest in me despite the fact there are tons here in California I have only banged like 5 maybe, but none had stand out tight pussies that I remember.


xefo said:


> How was the blowjob?


She just wanted me to throat fuck her while calling her a slave to her "White Master" so I didn't get a formal Bj


FangedNoumena said:


> I’ve fucked around 7 black girls from the Raq
> 
> How they are in bed is exactly how they are in life
> 
> ...



The STD thing is a REAL concern given black women have (by far) the highest levels of STDs with many of them not even knowing they have them. That's why the black girls I get with have to be a bit mixed with white and act non ghetto


----------



## 6ft4 (Feb 25, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> actually yea very similar, exact same hair. They definitely tend to have a slightly more masculine body odor though, but not enough to like turn me off
> 
> 
> she literally wanted me to call her a nigger slave bitch and choke her and stuff and play up the white/black slave dynamic. She had the biggest orgasm when I was calling her dumb nigger over and over while spanking her


If enough amateur porn like this started surfacing online niggers in the West would either rope or start shooting up public places 
At least whites can cope that porn with white girls with niggers is paid for Jewish propaganda


----------



## onnysk (Feb 25, 2022)

u gonna fuck her again?
slayer


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Feb 25, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> .
> 
> I wish I matched with more asians, they just don't seem to overtly show interest in me despite the fact there are tons here in California I have only banged like 5 maybe, but none had stand out tight pussies that I remember.
> 
> ...


The STI thing I think is over exaggerated I know many blacks and none have STIs then again I’m not American so maybe the ones in your nation have been tampered with by the government, wouldn’t suprise me they did used to get experimented on like gineau pigs 

There’s like no Azns where I am and this one cold approached me In a night club, said I was cute or something. I fucker her lights out lol. I have noticed mixed chicks are mentally unstable so no suprise she wanted slave play no black girl would be asking for that shit but mixed chicks being the deprived mongrels they are would.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Feb 25, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I wish I matched with more asians, they just don't seem to overtly show interest in me despite the fact there are tons here in California I have only banged like 5 maybe, but none had stand out tight pussies that I remember.


got to stop tanning if you want asian pussy, because they'd also call you slave nigga during sex when you're as tanned as you are


----------



## metagross (Feb 26, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> If enough amateur porn like this started surfacing online niggers in the West would either rope or start shooting up public places
> At least whites can cope that porn with white girls with niggers is paid for Jewish propaganda


It exists and is known as "Race play". It's just not that well known


----------



## ChickenAndRiceBrah (Feb 26, 2022)

Jfl I still think about this mixed girl with huge tits and a nice face that had a tight pussy and gave me the best head of my life when I was 22
Brutal that I'll never have that again


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 28, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> asians have shorter vaginas, black have the tightest (narrowest)
> 
> in terms of length white>black>asian
> 
> in terms of diameter white >asian >black


How do you know


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Feb 28, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> How do you know


that's what the research says

guys who've fucked black girls always says they're the tightest


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 28, 2022)

onnysk said:


> u gonna fuck her again?
> slayer


She left me her underwear so I assume so


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> She left me her underwear so I assume so


Would you say the odor of the black girl was a turn off? Compare it to white women


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 28, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Would you say the odor of the black girl was a turn off? Compare it to white women


It definitely is not appealing tbh. I mean I have smelled white women like with no deodorant or perfume and smells like typical body odor but it's not as masculine

dunno how else to put it


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Feb 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> It definitely is not appealing tbh. I mean I have smelled white women like with no deodorant or perfume and smells like typical body odor but it's not as masculine
> 
> dunno how else to put it


Blacks stink when they sweat


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Feb 28, 2022)

mixed black girls are the master race tbh


----------



## LooksOverAll (Mar 2, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> actually yea very similar, exact same hair. They definitely tend to have a slightly more masculine body odor though, but not enough to like turn me off
> 
> 
> she literally wanted me to call her a nigger slave bitch and choke her and stuff and play up the white/black slave dynamic. She had the biggest orgasm when I was calling her dumb nigger over and over while spanking her


lmfao did you send this to her as proof that you're real:





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Mar 2, 2022)

Uglybrazilian said:


> mixed black girls are the master race tbh


Yeah bro, just enter the competition with every NBA player, rapper, and NFL player who wants to find the whitest black girl possible to please society into thinking they're "true to black women" by dating a 90% European girl.


----------



## Deleted member 17763 (Mar 2, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Yeah bro, just enter the competition with every NBA player, rapper, and NFL player who wants to find the whitest black girl possible to please society into thinking they're "true to black women" by dating a 90% European girl.


Astoundingly based tbh


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Mar 2, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Yeah bro, just enter the competition with every NBA player, rapper, and NFL player who wants to find the whitest black girl possible to please society into thinking they're "true to black women" by dating a 90% European girl.


?


----------



## Deleted member 15748 (Mar 2, 2022)

i just had a date with a mixed black girl and she was super cute. she was very low class though background and I am upper middle so very posh in comparison,(not saying one is better or worse, just objectively our backgrounds). I haven't dated one before. Might pursue this tbh even tho I am also seeing another girl.


----------



## chadrone96 (Mar 11, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> None of them were full black but black mixed with at least 1/4 white or half white
> 
> 1st one was 18
> 2nd was 20
> ...


I'm a mulatto and i think that attractive mixed women plus body halo are as hot as white women . I'm attracted by them more sexually


----------



## chadrone96 (Mar 11, 2022)

Cali Yuga said:


> you didnt know the roastie shit was a meme
> 
> tightness is just due to frame/bone/tissue structure plus muscle size/strength
> 
> ...


Would you fuck this girl she is half black


----------

